# Not sleeping?



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

So my girl decided to sleep in her waterbowl last night, usually she likes to hang on her foodbowl, however I noticed her bowl was full of poos meaning she was awake quite a bit. She's been a bit distant the last couple mornings and is coming up on the 4 month mark, so I'm not sure if it's from lack of sleep or hormones. 

She gets covered at night, pitch black quiet room comfy temp no drafts. Only reason I can fathom she's not sleeping is because she is looking for me (she's very bonded) and I'm almost wondering if she may do better with a standing perch at night near my bed so she doesn't feel excluded (lol). Wondering if anyone else has encountered this situation or a bird that did not like to sleep in a cage?


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

If Kirby gets scared by something at night then he will NOT sleep, no matter how late it is or how dark it is. He gets scared if somebody unfamiliar spends the night, during thunderstorms, and when my dad leaves the fan on (no matter how many times I tell him not to ). 

When he does get scared, I simply bring him into my room and let him sleep on his playground. The first night I was terrified that he would get himself hurt somehow with me sleeping and not supervising, but after several nights of this I realized that he sleeps through the night just fine.

If you think that being in the bedroom with you would help, it's certainly worth a try! For the perch you use, though, try to make sure that it has different circumferences throughout, so that it doesn't bother their feet. When birds use perches that are perfectly straight it's not good for them, and if your guy is going to be sleeping on this all night you're going to want the different circumferences. 

Like this:


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*not sleeping*

I'd be afraid of a night fright or something else that would startle her during the night if she's on an open perch. Yes, they can injure themselves in a cage during a night frigt, but I think there's greater potential for injury for a 'tiel flying around a dark room. And, 'tiles and other birds can poop in their sleep, so the poop in her food dish doesn't necessarily mean she's not sleeping.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Wings are clipped, she doesn't spook easy but never gets into a relaxed sleep. I'm trying leaving a portion of the cage uncovered near my pillows, she still spends a while trying to get to me then settles down until she hears me moving, then she starts moving. She doesn't try to get out though until I uncover the cage. I'm thinking getting a cage mate down the road is going to be the best bet, I just want her fully tame / trained before I bring another tiel in.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried putting her in your closet at night? Part of the issue may be how close she is to you. I've never kept a bird in the same room where I sleep, mainly because I'm a light sleeper and can hear when they move. Putting her in a dark closet at night gives her full darkness, which is super important, and a chance to sleep undisturbed.


----------

